# Hearts a Bustin with Love



## TnTnTn (Dec 23, 2004)

Thats what my Grandmomma called this lovely little shrub. It is aka as Strawberry Bush or Euonymus americana. It is a little understory shrub with green twigs and branches and doesn't get much over head high. It has a purplish red burr looking fruit that busts open with the orange seeds displayed on the wings of the open burr. Deer are said to browse them. Anyway it is a nice little plant. TTT


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Those are cool-looking berry/seed thingies.


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

I really like that, thanks for posting!


----------



## volleypc (Jul 25, 2010)

People say they are like ice cream for deer. They supposedly will pass everything else up to browse on them. I planted a few this year an had to install deer fence around them. I did not do my homework and planted them in direct sunlight so they did not survive. I will order a few next year and place them in the woods. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## goodhors (Sep 6, 2011)

Those pods do look like strawberries, thanks for the picture. I always wondered why they called the bush by that name when it had round berries! Very pretty touches of color, too bad about the darned deer.


----------



## rockhound (Sep 25, 2009)

Be very careful if you handle the pods or seeds...WASH YER HANDS! The whole plant is poisonous but the seeds are the most likely part to make you sick. The bark was formerly bought and sold in the botanical market as a laxative, a strong one even when mixed with other things. Pretty to look at, and luckily the seeds are usually above children's heads.


----------

